# FET planned but late on my period!



## Kita (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi, I'm on my first course of IVF. Iv had to freeze my embryos as I ended up in hospital with OHSS. 
I am now on Buserelin preparing for my FET but I'm 5days late on my period and panicking.
My transfer is in December and I'm worried being late on my period is going to put that back another month (due to Christmas). 
Anyone have any reassurance, been in the same situation or have any tips for starting periods? 
The hospital said as long as it's here by 26th but it's showing no signs of coming  
Thanks x


----------



## Ms G (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Kita, 

I sympathise entirely.   I'm in the same situation right now. We had a failed cycle in Oct. If my period is on time, I will have FET in Dec. I'm afraid I don't think I'm going to make it in time as I ovulated very late. But you still have nearly a week before its going to cause a delay. 
You said you don't have any symptoms but a lot can change in a few days. Fx for you.  

Ms G.


----------



## Kita (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you. I am finding meeting the dates more stressful then the treatment itself! So far my body has rebelled every stage and put me in hospital with terrible OHSS. 
I have no idea when I ovulated (again I normally get signs).
I hope so much that you get yours in time, who would have thought we'd be begging for a period lol x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

I have same problem although different circumstances. Had a baby boy following successful fet last year. Still breastfeeding but weaning at the moment. I contacted the clinic and was asked to breastfeeding for 3 months before commencing treayment and to ensure that my periods are back to normal. I had normal cycles since May. I was planning to stop breastfeeding completely this month and have a consultation next month so that i start the ball rolling and all of a sudden i did not get af and i am already 4 days late. I think i will have to postpone


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello ladies, 

I can't help with reassurance, my cycles already been cancelled, I've been on dr Meds for nearly 5 weeks and still no bleed, even with the medication to make me bleed I won't make the cut of date of the 1st Dec, my clinic has decided to cancel this cycle due to Christmas and start next cycle, I've been proscribed Provera to bring on a bleed and the pill to make sure I bleed on time after I start dr again, 

I agree with kita that it's more stressful meeting dates, It has been in the back of my mind to ask the clinic to cancel as I was finding it so hard to get my head round, I was so angry with my body for not doing what it was meant too..but did feel a weight lift when the nurse said stop all Meds, And we came up with a plan to make sure I bleed on time next go.... So January transfer for us, 

 You all make it for transfer before xmas, 
Xx


----------



## Ms G (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Kita,

Just wondered how you are. All this can be so frustrating. Personally, I am so impatient with the whole process   

I'm viewing this as enforced recuperation and although I would never have willingly taken the break, I probably do need it. So, we're going away for a few days and having a treatment free Christmas. 

Hope you've had some good luck come your way.

Ms G. x


----------

